# Topics I Follow - last updated list



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Is there a way to see topics you follow (old terminology was 'subscriptions' and view them as last post updated? The only way I know how to do this is via tapatalk.

At the moment, they don't show in any last posted order. It's really limited in keeping track of anything you have followed/subscribed to which is pretty rubbish.

@Lorian


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The only way I can follow my subscribed threads is via the 'my activity stream' link. Unread posts are identified, but you have to scroll down the page to find the first unread post if there are more than one.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musio said:


> Is there a way to see topics you follow (old terminology was 'subscriptions' and view them as last post updated? The only way I know how to do this is via tapatalk.
> 
> At the moment, they don't show in any last posted order. It's really limited in keeping track of anything you have followed/subscribed to which is pretty rubbish.
> 
> @Lorian


 Click *Activity > My Activity Streams > Content I Follow*

Does that show what you want?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mingster said:


> The only way I can follow my subscribed threads is via the 'my activity stream' link. Unread posts are identified, but you have to scroll down the page to find the first unread post if there are more than one.


 The streams are very customisable, you can also edit the default ones so they only show what you are interested in seeing.
If you can tell me exactly what you want to view I can assist with setting it up.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> The streams are very customisable, you can also edit the default ones so they only show what you are interested in seeing.
> If you can tell me exactly what you want to view I can assist with setting it up.


 I'm ok with the above system.

I suspect what people are commenting on was the previous system had a list of your followed threads, together with the blue circle that took you to the first unread post in those threads. The new system shows all new posts in all your followed threads in posting order, so that all the threads are mixed.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mingster said:


> The new system shows all new posts in all your followed threads in posting order, so that all the threads are mixed.


 Within *Edit this stream*, under *Show Me*, if you select *Content items only* it'll just show links to the topics with new posts rather than every post.

That's identical to how the old forum system worked.

Perhaps I should make that the default to avoid confusion?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Within *Edit this stream*, under *Show Me*, if you select *Content items only* it'll just show links to the topics with new posts rather than every post.
> 
> That's identical to how the old forum system worked.
> 
> Perhaps I should make that the default to avoid confusion?


 Cheers. With the old system I used to click on the triangle next to my avatar in the top righthand corner of the home page. That used to link directly to 'followed content' which had the blue circle next to each followed content with unread posts.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Click *Activity > My Activity Streams > Content I Follow*
> 
> Does that show what you want?


 Bingo!

That's it. Didn't see that before! Maybe it came in the latest update? It's a bit tucked away.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musio said:


> Bingo!
> 
> That's it. Didn't see that before! Maybe it came in the latest update? It's a bit tucked away.


 You can also set it to be the default (so that it creates a permanent link in the upper right) if you want?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Within *Edit this stream*, under *Show Me*, if you select *Content items only* it'll just show links to the topics with new posts rather than every post.
> 
> That's identical to how the old forum system worked.
> 
> Perhaps I should make that the default to avoid confusion?


 Finally!

I've been struggling with ths for a while, now figured it out.

Ta!


----------

